# Gigabit Powerline Networking offers speedy solutions



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gigabit Powerline Networking offers speedy solutions.

Although we've always been able to see and hear in "High Definition," we think of that phrase as belonging to the 21st century. High Definition or HD devices such as television sets, Blu-Ray DVD players, digital still and video cameras are all considered to be today's top-of-the-line consumer electronic devices. Even audio equipment and broadcast radio now have the same HD bragging rights. If you want the best technology has to offer in video and audio, it's got to be in HD. But there's a price to be paid for HD and while one of them is most certainly at the cash register, another is to be found within the additional bandwidth one needs to accommodate all the additional digital information that HD demands.

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll believe this when I see it work consistently in a variety of environments. I've tried a number of these units, and I have two different sets of them in my closet because they suck! I can't believe that Belkin has suddenly cracked the code in that dramatic a fashion all at once.


----------

